# Adoption in Korea?



## addie140910

My husband and I have always wanted to adopt and foster children. My grandma fostered children and had over 2,000 children through her home in the 20 years that she fostered. We were in the process of getting our home ready for foster children in the foster to adopt program when we found out we were were going to be moving to Korea. (Husband is in the army) 

We are still hoping to be able to adopt. Does anyone know the adoption procedures for Korea? We will be living in Korea, but we are US residents so I guess that makes things more difficult, but I know it can be done somehow. 

I have asked around here in the states, but nobody seems to know the procedures. Also I heard you have to be married for 3 or more years, each person has to be 25 or older but under 35, and that there can be no more than 10 years between you and your husband. Do they make acceptions for military families? 

I am 22 and pregnant, will be 24 (my birthday is January, baby is due February) by the time we are ready to adopt. I want the baby to be at least six months - 1 year old before we bring another little one into the family. 

Husband is 35 now, so he would be 36-37 by the time we were ready to adopt. His birthday is in January as well. 

And there are 13 years between us. :/ By the time we are ready to adopt we will have been married for 3 1/2 years though. Our anniversary is on the 20th of this month <3 

Thank you for your help <3


----------



## Isla

I can't really answer your questions, but we are in the process of an international adoption and this forum: https://forums.adoption.com/international-adoption/ is filled with people who are very knowledgable regarding adoption. I highly recommend registering and posting your questions in the Korea section of the board.

Good luck!


----------

